
Ask HN: Which bank is good with Stripe Atlas? - samblr
Have heard much bad news about Silicon valley bank in HN. Hence the question.
======
lettergram
I recommend Capital One Spark Business, technically you can also use a 360
account (for personal use). However, for businesses use a business bank
account (aka spark). They weren’t accepting new accounts at one point, but I
believe they are now (not 100% sure)

Great customer service, easy to manage, nice web interface, no fees.

